
Attritional interfaces - sgentle
https://samgentle.com/posts/2015-12-25-attritional-interfaces
======
dawnbreez
4chan and 8chan, by this article's definition, have attritional interfaces, to
a greater degree than Reddit. Threads are moved to the top of a board when
posted on; when this happens, all other threads are pushed down. This happens
so quickly that, effectively, threads are ordered by their activity. When a
thread hits the bottom of page 10, it is deleted, and depending on the board's
settings, threads with more than N replies are "bumplocked" and cannot be
moved to the top. Further, one may use the keyword "sage" in the email field
to intentionally reply without bumping.

This means that, without constant activity, threads will eventually die.
Third-party archives exist, but the chans do in fact delete old threads.

------
applecore
If you want your RSS reader to work for you, restrict yourself to adding only
the feeds of individual people and not those of major news sites or
aggregators.

An individual person is naturally limited in the quantity (and quality) of
their output, so the end result is a daily shortlist of original insights,
essays, and articles that are manageable and worth reading. As a bonus, you no
longer have to check up on individual sites, since everything will show up
prominently in your feed.

~~~
icebraining
I add both kinds, but keep them in separate categories. In fact, I have three
kinds: a few feeds which I read in full, a few more which I decide based on
skimming the titles, and the rest which are just for when I feel like it.

This is why - despite having accounts in both - I follow Twitter and Tumblr
feeds on my RSS reader. The sites are simply too limiting.

~~~
dlitz
What RSS reader do you use?

~~~
icebraining
Tiny Tiny RSS: [https://tt-rss.org/](https://tt-rss.org/)

